
Collecting advice for a Timeful clone - joss82
Since Google shut down Timeful, there has been no decent replacement for this app.<p>I felt the need for a replacement here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13855577<p>I&#x27;m willing to create a Timeful-like app if enough people are interested.<p>So, are you interested and how much are you ready to pay, and for which features?<p>Fire away!
======
joss82
Here is the clickable link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13855577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13855577)

------
ytyuytyuitt
Up to 60 / month but needs to integrate with Exchange calendar, not only
Google calendar.

